# northern pike and muskie fishing



## ND_HUNTER_14 (Jul 28, 2003)

i heard there were muskie in the lake never caught one though if u have caugh them this yeart tell how big and show a pic if have 1

how the pike fishing if u have caught them this year tell how big and show picture

:sniper:


----------

